# Horse Riding Music??



## 13kielj

When I ride my horses I usually like to listen to music and i usually make a playlist of music I listen to when Im riding. But my music is getting old (over listened to) and I dont know what to music I should get. I like most to all rock rap and upbeat country. I am really NOT PICKY when it comes to music. So does anyone know any good songs I might like for listening to while riding?


----------



## Roperchick

Look up the Black Eyed Peas. they have really good music and i LOVE riding and listening to them.

jason aldean is good too.


----------



## Gidji

I always have a CD in the CD player when I ride. It really helps me get into riding and it motivates me. So here are a few of the songs I listen to.
-Broken leg by Bluejuice
-Heels over Head by Boys Like Girls
-Five Minutes to Midnight by Boys Like Girls
-Riding Solo by Jason Derulo
-Bad Romance by Lady GaGa
-Summerboy by Lady GaGA
-False Pretense by The Red Jumpsuit Apparatus. (This band is kind of emo, but I like this song. Its really catchy. Its off that movie Never Back Down.)
-Dirty Little Secret by the All American Rejects
-Ocean Avenue by Yellowcard
-Light up the Sky by Yellowcard
-Mr Brightside by The Killers
-Taylor Swift songs. I have way too many too list.
-And I adore Michael Buble songs. I'm a hopeless romantic 

Most of the songs are pop or rock, so listen to them on Youtube before you download them. Help that helps


----------



## englishrider

taylor swift- untouchable
kesha- tik tock
(this may sound wierd) jonas bros


----------



## horsea

I love riding to Muse (Plug in Baby, Time is Running Out, Uprising, Bliss, New Born, Resistance, etc). They always have a great rhythm and it's fun to sing along with  Idk if my horses like my singing, though!


----------



## SorrelHorse

My playlist:

Objection (Tango) by Shakira
She's country by Jason Aldean
Hicktown by Jason Aldean
White Liar by Miranda Lambert
Shut up and drive by Rihanna
Disturbia by Rihanna
Tik Tok by Ke$ha
Remember the name by Fort minor
Crushcrushcrush by Paramore
Holiday by Allison Iraheta
Behind These Hazel Eyes by Kelly Clarkson
That's Not My Name by the Ting Tings xPP

I don't have my ipod on me so I can't tell you all of them, but this is what I remember, hehe


----------



## LadyMaramaide

My mum rides to music aswell, but she plays it out loud so the horse can hear it too, her horse Karoo really gets into the music and starts to look like he is dancing to it. 

Sexy Chick by Akon is one song my mum uses and another is Single Ladies by Beyonce


----------



## horselovermae

I love to sing to the horse i`m riding which is nice for me cuz i find myself more focused but kinda bad for anyone else cuz i`m tonedeaf  but i usally sing anything upbeat like kesha, katy perry, lagy gaga, jason derulo anything that s stuck in my head


----------



## Bopadoodle

I have one (I dont listen to music when I ride but this one fits  )

We Ride- By Rihanna


----------

